# Moving to ajman need guidance



## Rachita (Sep 25, 2014)

I am moving to ajman for a job and the person is offering me 10000 AED per month plus accommodation with all related bills of accommodation like light, water etc as well giving me a company car with maintenance . But being female I'm little worried about the working atmosphere of ajman.

Can anybody please guide on the same


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ajman is a bit of a one-horse town. I'd say, though, if you've been offered what, to me, seems to be a good package as you will have fully expensed accommodation (do you know what the accommodation is or where it is?), so your only outgoings, in theory, will be food and social. Bear in mind, you won't have a car immediately if you don't have a UAE licence, so you need to ask your employer how they expect you to get around (presumably they are giving you the car for your job?) while you are still learning. Also, when you do pass your test, who pays for the gas? Are you comfortable that your employer is reputable? I think that's one thing you have to find out. I'm guessing that it may be a hotel? If so, that will make your social life a little easier, because you will meet people that way. I don't know how easy it will be otherwise.


----------

